# Blades...?



## DragonImprovements (5 Sep 2014)

Hi all,

Where do you guys get your blades from? Secondly blade length, My machine states 133mm yet everywhere i look blade length is 130mm. Do they have a certain range when it comes to blade length or does it have to be specifically 133mm?

Thanks all


----------



## ChrisR (5 Sep 2014)

Welcome to the forum.

Have a look on http://www.hegner.co.uk this is the supplier I use for all of my blades.


Chris R.


----------



## scrimper (5 Sep 2014)

http://www.alwayshobbies.com/tools/hand ... s#q=page.1

Standard fretsaw blade length is 5" (130mm) I doubt you will find 133mm blades but 3mm won't make any difference either way.


----------



## DragonImprovements (5 Sep 2014)

Legend, cheers scrimper


----------

